# Looking for some newb info on this Inc2



## fr33zypop (Jul 1, 2011)

I am a newb on the HTC phones as I was a DX owner and everything seems to be different for rooting and such. I am looking to try and find some drivers that will allow my Win7 64bit to connect to fastboot. Also is there was awalkthrough on how to install clockworkmod would be excellent.. yes i plan on donating, just need to get above water before i can afford too..


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

You can easily get the drivers from HTC by downloading HTC sync. As for CWM, you'll have to wait till AlphaRevX is released to get s-off.


----------

